# 1989 Centurion Ironman Master.....just bought it!......



## HARPO (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi all

I just bought this the other day (pics to come), and from what I've read, the last year. Full Shimano 600 Ultegra.....paint is the smoked purple and white in excellent condition. Only things not original to the bike are the stem and handlebars (and possibly the saddle). They had been replaced at some time with the more expensive MODOLO PROFESSIONAL black stem and black ergonomic handlebars.

Any chance anyone out there would have a page to share from the 1989 catalog in jpeg or pdf form so I can see what it looked like originally??

Thanks!
Fred


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Aug 5, 2011)

Check over at the C+V forum.  There's some Ironman fans there;
http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php/181-Classic-amp-Vintage


----------

